# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Застольный конкурс!!!

## Mcandryu

Где то читал о конкурс:
Ведущий в халате врача подходит к каждому гостю и ставит ему диагноз!!!все остальное забыл!!!Если кто знает помогите пожалуйста!!
Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

> Ведущий в халате врача подходит к каждому гостю и ставит ему диагноз!!!все остальное забыл!!!Если кто знает помогите пожалуйста!!
> Заранее благодарен!!!


Из форума:
ДЛЯ ВСЕХ ГОСТЕЙ САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ ЭТО ДРАГОЦЕННОЕ ЗДОРОВЬЕ ЮБИЛЯРА!
бУДЕТ ЗДОРОВЬЕ И ДЕНЬГИ НАЙДУТСЯ И СЧАСТЬЕ ПРИДЁТ.и СЕГОДНЯ МЫ ПРИГЛАСИЛИ НА ВАШ ЮБИЛЕЙ СААМЫХ ЛУЧШИХ ВРАЧЕЙ ИЗ САМОЙ ДОРОГОЙ КЛИНИКИ ПРОВЕРИТЬ ДРАГОЦЕННОЕ ЗДОРОВЬЕ НАШЕго БЕСЦЕННого ЮБИЛЯРа!РАБОТАЮТ ОНИ СЕГОДНЯ БЕСПЛАТНО В ЧЕСТЬ СЛАВНОГО ПРАЗДНИКА!
Пришла к юбиляру медкомиссия выполнить важную миссию.
Встречаем под аплодисменты нашего заслуженного врача терапевта.(Тётя доктор)
Встречаем.Врача стоматолога.(красиво улыбайся)
И сексапатолога.(Картинка медсестра)
Наш лаборант.(Заставка встречайте)

Первым зашёл терапевт, начал осмотр с головы (Если я чешу затылки)
Начинает проверять слух.(Ты не слышишь меня)
градусник ставит ,удивляется, отчего температура сегодня не подымается? 
Юбиляр здоров?/спраш.ведущий
Ответ –Здоров.
Вед-вот его честное слово!

И так наш доктор приступает к другому важному заданию к проверке зрения. 
Видит ли юбиляр рюмку на зрение ближнее и дальнее!(Давай наливай)
/проверяет/
Вед-Юбиляр здоров?
Отв-Здоров!
Вед-вот его главное слово!

Теперь кардиолог, пациентам он дорог.
Сердце юбиляру охраняет!(Сердце болит)
Кардиограмму снимает
/показ кардиограмму/ЗДОРОВ
Вед-юбиляру здоров?
Отв-здоровВ-вот его твёрдое слово!


А вот и стоматолог, решил юбиляря посетить, 
И кариес если найдёт, убить!
Юбиляра немного пригнитесь и широко улыбнитесь
Раз-два-три ПЛИ!!!(Песня стоматолога.)
Нет у вас больше злого врага,а значит здоровье в порядке пока!

Ну вот и сексопатолог. Этому каждый пациент дорог!
Кто его посещает, все деньги там оставляет!
Пришёл на ревность проверять, для этого будет вас немножко щекотать/пёрышком/
В этом плане всё в порядке, утром делайте зарядку

----------

Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## Mcandryu

*Свэдик*, спасибо большое но это не то!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Где то читал о конкурс:
> Ведущий в халате врача подходит к каждому гостю и ставит ему диагноз!!!все остальное забыл!!!Если кто знает помогите пожалуйста!!
> Заранее благодарен!!


это по типу той шляпы , о которой  ты писал в соседней теме:



> У нас в регионе уже так затянули конкурс про Чтение мыслей (ведущий ходит с шляпой и читает мысли гостей))!!Уже даже был случай что ведущему дали по голове за этот конкурс!!!(договаривались что бы его не было)))а он по собственной инициативе его провел!!вот как бывает!!Надоело людям конкретно!!!

----------


## Mcandryu

н



> это по типу той шляпы , о которой ты писал в соседней теме:


нет

----------


## Тамадюля

Со словами: "Внимание! Всем приготовиться к осмотру!", в зале появляется медик. Проверяет выборочно пульс, зрачки, просит предъявить аптечку, и, поскольку таковой в зале не оказывается, предлагает свою. Достает медикаменты, на которые приклеены двустишия, зачитывает и дарит гостю.
Дарю вам бинт стерильный,
Чтоб мужик в постели был любвеобильный!

Вот вата, чтоб на зависть всем жили богато!

От кашля таблетки,
Чтоб муж не бегал к соседке!

От диареи препарат,
Чтоб не слушали, что бабки говорят!

Вот вам нашатырь,
Чтоб стояло кое-что как штырь!

Лейкопластырь бактерицидный,
Чтоб был муж у тебя завидный!

Вот вам парацетамола пачка,
Чтоб муж не прятал от жены заначку!

А ты возьми горчичники,
Чтоб дети были отличники!

Возьмите зелёнку,
Пусть первым родится мальчонка!

Ещё йод в пузырьке хочу подарить,
Чтоб девочку потом не забыли родить!

----------

Жар-птица (31.01.2019)

----------


## Ponj29

> все остальное забыл!!!


Что то мне подсказывает, что лучше и не вспоминать!

----------


## Lara14

Андрей, не знаю смогу ли помочь..... этих диагнозов очень много
1)Выходит медсестра и говорит: сейчас мы послушаем, что у вас на сердце.....
2) Посмотрим, какими  скрытыми недугами страдает данный больной, больная....
Это про сердце.

-на сердце рана у меня
-помоги мне
-муси пуси муси ....и .т.д.

Недуги..., там есть и вёрдовский файл с описанием конкурса.
Всё это взято с разных форумов, в том числе и нашего.
http://files.mail.ru/YM7I85

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

На мед.тему есть аттестация врачей.Где звучит кусочек песни,и потом мед.работники ставят диагноз.По принципу:"Суди люди,суди Бог,как же я любила,По морозу,босяком,к милому ходила!" (обморожение) и т.д.ЭТО???

----------


## shoymama

> Достает медикаменты, на которые приклеены двустишия, зачитывает и дарит гостю.
> Дарю вам бинт стерильный,
> Чтоб мужик в постели был любвеобильный!
> ...........................................................
> .........................................................


Юль, не надо это проводить
 Это уже такое старье - ужОс!

----------


## Ponj29

> Я вас не заставлял вспоминать!!!


Ну уж если мы на Вы, то с большой буквы. Я так понимаю, (и очень надеюсь) что Вы пришли на форум чему-то новому научится. Может стоит прислушиваться. Зачем вспоминать "нафталин" бородатый если столько нового и интересного есть в других темках. Ничего личного! Удачи!

----------


## Тамадюля

> Юль, не надо это проводить
>  Это уже такое старье - ужОс!


Оль, я не провожу, Mcandry искал.

----------


## optimistka17

> Я вас не заставлял вспоминать!!!


Ну разве не наглость?
 Достопочтенный геолог, просидевший молча на форуме три с половиной года!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Мало того, что создал специальную тему без всякой на то необходимости, так еще и позволяет себе таким образом комментировать помощь...
 Не то, видишь ли ждет, чтоб разжевали и в рот положили...
Фи

----------


## Mcandryu

> Ну разве не наглость?
>  Достопочтенный геолог, просидевший молча на форуме три с половиной года!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
>  Мало того, что создал специальную тему без всякой на то необходимости, так еще и позволяет себе таким образом комментировать помощь...
>  Не то, видишь ли ждет, чтоб разжевали и в рот положили...
> Фи


optimistka17

Спасибо огромное!!!Вы мне очень помогли!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> optimistka17
> 
> Спасибо огромное!!!Вы мне очень помогли!!!


 Хирург тоже больным помогает иногда не особо приятным образом...
Здравомыслящий больной на хирурга не обижается

----------


## талант

> Здравомыслящий больной на хирурга не обижается


 :Ok:

----------


## Ася Грин

Дорогие форумчане! Подскажите еще какие-нибудь застольные игры или конкурсы, желательно без переодеваний ведущего. Конкурсы нужны, чтобы заинтересовать публику в ресторане, активизировать в самом начале вечера.

----------


## оксана1271

Нужны конкурсы для новогодней вечеринке, помогите...

----------


## Наталья Щербакова

ДОКТОР и медсестра. Входят  под музыку.
ДОКТОР :Товарищи ! спокойствие, без паники! Не надо нервничать! В городе юбилейная эпидемия. Поэтому мы просим вас, всех расположится за столами. Вирус острый, хронической недостаточности, а чего хронической недостаточности пока не известно! Вирус дано название «ТАРАС30».
Способы лечения не известны. Поэтому будем пробовать все методы в медицине. Не побрезгуем и нетрадиционными способами.
Итак первый: Попробуем локализовать очаг вируса.
А я попрошу мужчин наполнить бокалы вакциной «веселья» (водка) Товарищи!
Мне хотелось заметить, что сердца людям даны для любви. А руки.? Руки даны людям для аплодисментов. И в это мгновение я хочу заметить, что на наших ладонях все нервные окончание, и когда мы аплодируем мы с вами еще и оздоравливаемся. В следующее мгновение я прошу поаплодировать тех людей, кому нравятся наш Александр . Прошу ваши аплодисменты. 
А теперь пусть поаплодирует те кто желает ему , счастья. А теперь, прошу поаплодировать только тех, кто желает ему богатства. Ну а теперь аплодирует те, кто желает счастья, и богатства, а так же здоровья.
Чувствуете, улучшение? Но вес это надо подкрепить поднятие микстуры веселья за нашего юбиляра.
( выпиваем)
А теперь диагнозы будем ставить МЫ! 
Объявляем медосмотр. Прошу приготовиться к медосмотру. Женщинам, как положено, раздеться до пояса, а мужчинам, соответственно, ниже пояса - Шутка. Диагноз ставим слушая ваши сердца
ДОКТОР:Посмотрите, как все нас боятся, боятся не нужно , дайте нам просто послушать ваши сердца. 
МЕДСЕСТРА:Можно мы с Вас начнём Мужчина? 
1. стук сердца- ----
ДОКТОР :Ну что , (ДОРОГУША), пишите -здоров! 
МЕДСЕСТРА:2. Разрешите послушать, что у вас на сердце милочка? ( идет фонограмма сначала –потом ставится диагноз)
Помоги мне. ---------- ---------
ДОКТОР :Диагноз- лёгкая влюблённость! 

МЕДСЕСТРА:3. А у вас сердце о чём поёт мужчина симпатичный, можно послушать? 
Не сыпь мне соль.на рану..------- 
ДОКТОР :Пиши , Милочка, значит 100грамм водочки каждые полчаса на сегодняшний вечер. Пока отпразднуем , рана сама затянется. 

МЕДСЕСТРА:4. Дамочка , скажите А-А-А. 
Какой чудесный день------- 
ДОКТОР :Достаточно. Пишем : путает день с ночью . Ничего страшного половина нашего населения спокойно живёт с таким диагнозом. 

ДОКТОР :5. Мужчина, а у вас почему такой несчастный вид? 
Больно мне больно_______________
ДОКТОР :Значит так , неразделенная любовь...

МЕДСЕСТРА:6. Вы что такой бледная?
Ключница водку делала...
ДОКТОР :Передегустировала немного...

МЕДСЕСТРА:7. А вы кто, можно послушать?( для мужчины!)
Я мужчина хоть куда...
ДОКТОР :Завышенная самооценка. Ничего с этим не поделаешь. 

МЕДСЕСТРА:8. На что жалуемся? (Мужчине)
А я всё чаще замечаю____________ 
ДОКТОР :Типичный случай раздвоения личности . В этом есть даже свои преимущества.... 
МЕДСЕСТРА:9. А как Вы себя чувствуете?
Лепота! …………….
ДОКТОР :Вот человек всем доволен...

МЕДСЕСТРА:10. Разрешите вас послушать? Чем вы недовольны? ( для жены юбиляра)
Сейчас нажруться, станут песни орать
ДОКТОР :Пожалейте себя, так же и нервный срыв можно заработать!

МЕДСЕСТРА:11. А вы, батюшка, что такой грустный? 
Оставь меня старушка._________ 
ДОКТОР :Пиши - Депрессия 

МЕДСЕСТРА:12. Ну ваше сердце точно нам вас представит , кто же Вы мужчина? 
Водка без пива-деньги на ветер ...
ДОКТОР :А вот и любитель острых ощущений ...

МЕДСЕСТРА:13. Ну а у вас почему такой удивленный вид?
Шо такое я не понимаю?___________
ДОКТОР :Так, раздражительность 2 степени...

МЕДСЕСТРА:14. А что у Вас? Я послушаю?
Усегда готов! ____________ 
ДОКТОР :Ого! Какой патриот!

МЕДСЕСТРА:15. Так, мужчина, почему такой буйный?
Я требую продолжения банкета!
ДОКТОР :Ах, налейте ему 100 грамм, ато последствия будут хуже...

МЕДСЕСТРА:17. Так, а здесь сидит друг нашего юбиляра, ваше сердечко так и хочет ему что- то сказать
Поздравляю________________
ДОКТОР :Ясно… Комментариев нету

найду муз.нарезку добавлю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Наталья Качинская (10.04.2016)

----------


## olgaring

> найду муз.нарезку добавлю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Не надо искать. Это мой момент, ему уже много лет . Нарезки здесь , если я правильно всё загрузила.
http://files.mail.ru/572711AE73494C049023D62D77FD10B9

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Конкурс "Диагноз" уже, действительно, очень старый. Однажды проводила на 2 день свадьбы, но сказать, что сама была в восторге от него, не могу. Вариаций "Шляпы" очень много. Но у нас в городе почти все ведущие его проводят. Инкубатор какой-то)))

----------


## Киска КЭТ

> Дорогие форумчане! Подскажите еще какие-нибудь застольные игры или конкурсы, желательно без переодеваний ведущего.


 Ася, я провожу застольную игру-знакомство "представь соседа справа в розовых очках" в подводке сообщаю, что перед тем как приступить к веселью, нам нужно поближе познакомиться и как следует узнать друг друга, поэтому прошу надеть розовые очки и представить своего соседа/соседку в самом лучшем ракурсе!) Проходит очень весело и помогает преодолеть дистанцию :Tender:

----------


## боевая

Я часто провожу " У царя было три сына"  Вызываешь 5 гостей, 4 отправляешь за дверь, пятому говоришь текст, который он должен передать следующему участнику жестами. ( при этом зал молчит, никто не подсказывает, всё проходит в полном молчании) , и так по цепочке. Кто что понял передаёт жестами следующему участнику. Вед. только объясняет вновь вошедшему, что ему сейчас жестами расскажут историю, он ничего не спрашивая должен для себя составить рассказ и передать его жестами следующему участнику. Получается испорченный телефон . Текст: у царя было три сына, старший умный был детина, средний был и так и сяк, младший вовсе был дурак.

----------

Киссерюльчик (24.05.2016)

----------


## Viktorina007

Мне нравится застольный конкурс "Угадай-ка". Нужно прослушать отрывок (мужчина или женщина описывает какой-либо предмет, например, помада, колготки, борщ, носки и т.д.) Гости должны угадать о каком предмете идет речь. Проходит весело, интересно, задействованы все гости)

----------


## proshka

> Мне нравится застольный конкурс "Угадай-ка". Нужно прослушать отрывок (мужчина или женщина описывает какой-либо предмет, например, помада, колготки, борщ, носки и т.д.) Гости должны угадать о каком предмете идет речь. Проходит весело, интересно, задействованы все гости)


"Устами младенца" только по взрослому. Это интересно.  А запись голосов есть?

----------


## боевая

Всегда нравились застольные эстафета. И гостей активируют и настроение создают. Проводила :1. рукопожатие, объятие , поцелуи.2) передавали форму ракеты , выглядывали в иллюминатор.3) платочки одевали ( хотя не совсем айс, так как причёски). Не хочется совсем от этих моментов отказываться, может кто то посоветует?

----------


## olga2505

А я медиков на юбилее мамы проводила 5 лет назад. Так как я на всех юбилеях родных присутствую (а мы все праздники и юбилеи отмечаем родственниками вместе), я знала, что такого у нас не было....у нас прошло, ну очень улетно, практически ЭТО сделало весь вечер. И аптечку Юбилярше дарили, правда  переделали чуток :Ok:  Я не в защиту, и не против мнения профессионалов, что модно, что старо....я к тому что вдруг у вас есть что то старенькое.....а для меня это будет находкой и новеньким. Вот вы будите смеяться, но чтение мыслей гостей у нас еще никогда не было  :Blush2:

----------


## Nadine86

А мне нравится конкурс "Угадай-ка" такой:
Заранее нарезаются голоса известных людей (из интервью или фильмов) и ставятся по несколько секунд. Гости должны угадать звезду.
Проходит всегда на ура!

----------


## olga2505

> А мне нравится конкурс "Угадай-ка" такой:
> Заранее нарезаются голоса известных людей (из интервью или фильмов) и ставятся по несколько секунд. Гости должны угадать звезду.
> Проходит всегда на ура!


вот возьму на юбилей мамы в стиле пионерии....СССР .....а известности будут из той эпохи: Горбачёв, Кашпировский.....

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

А я тоже люблю с фразами,только из комедий. И чтоб угадывали.Сразу настроение у гостей ВАУ! И для СССР тоже подойдёт,потому как комедии- то все старые,советские ещё

----------


## Nadine86

Все вызнаете старую-престарую застолку для молодоженов, в которой им задаются вопросы а они:
1. поднимают таблички - "муж" или "жена"
2. Туфли
3. Пишут на планшетах свой вариант ответа.

Так вот у меня проблема с самими вопросами.
Не знаю какие вопросы задавать молодоженов, чтобы и не слишком сложно было, но и не примитивно.
Пока в голову пришло только:
1. Дата знакомства.
2. Какая погода была в день вашего первого свидания.
3. Каким цветом будут глаза вашего будущего ребенка.
4. Кто больше всего из вас ждал этот день?
5. Что будете делать в первую брачную ночь?


мне бы еще пяток вопросов....
Помогите!!!)))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> мне бы еще пяток вопросов....
> Помогите!!!)))


-Сколько комнат должно быть(для полного счастья) в вашем доме?
-Какой подарок Вы хотели получить на свой....?(д/р или годовщину или 8 марта и 23 фев.)
-В Вашей семье сколько будет детей?
-Кто будет первым вставать?
-Какой спорт любите?

----------


## Лара Петрова

> Все вызнаете старую-престарую застолку для молодоженов, в которой им задаются вопросы а они:
> Так вот у меня проблема с самими вопросами.
> Не знаю какие вопросы задавать молодоженов, чтобы и не слишком сложно было, но и не примитивно.
> .........................................
> мне бы еще пяток вопросов....


- Кто будет варить утренний кофе?
- Кто будет главным добытчиком в семье?
- У кого раз в месяц будет "день БЕЗлимитного шопинга?"
- Кто обязуется  быть ежедневно милым и ласковым?
- Кто каждый день будет начинать с обнимашек-целовашек?

----------

Ната-Я (03.08.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (18.01.2016)

----------


## Смолянинова

> А мне нравится конкурс "Угадай-ка" такой:
> Заранее нарезаются голоса известных людей (из интервью или фильмов) и ставятся по несколько секунд. Гости должны угадать звезду.
> Проходит всегда на ура!






> Сообщение от Nadine86
> 
> 
> 				А мне нравится конкурс "Угадай-ка" такой:
> Заранее нарезаются голоса известных людей (из интервью или фильмов) и ставятся по несколько секунд. Гости должны угадать звезду.
> Проходит всегда на ура!
> 
> 
> 
> вот возьму на юбилей мамы в стиле пионерии....СССР .....а известности будут из той эпохи: Горбачёв, Кашпировский.....


Девочки здравствуйте. Я не понимаю как это отрывок, наверное туплю немного. можно хотябы один отрывочек, что бы понять.
Я на последнем юбилее делала так, с мамой сидели и вспоминали как наши магазины раньше назывались, когда я в школу ходила и теперь как называются. Я им говорила название старое например - магазин игрушки - а они мне как сейчас. Правда это их сильно заинтересовало и повеселило, а потом они стали анализировать, что магазины петровские и магниты только везде. По такому же принципу № автобусов, какой маршрут (представляете люди помнят).

----------


## elen-ka20

> Я не понимаю как это отрывок, наверное туплю немного. можно хотябы один отрывочек, что бы понять.


может девочки и вставят,но тут не чего понимать: заранне подготовить фразы известных людей, а ещё если есть возможность их крылатые фразы.И всё..номер готов. ДЖ включает одну нарезку- гости слушают,а потом также как и с магазинами начинается дискуссия (то есть угадйака) на тему "кто это сказал" 



> Правда это их сильно заинтересовало и повеселило,


вот поэтому для юбилеев 50 и старше нет лучше темы,чем тема их золотой юности и молодости-"Назад в СССР".Она вся и построена по сути на таких воспоминаниях.Люди просто балдеют от такого праздника.И нам,ведущим,хорошо: не работа, а праздник! И благодарят ВСЕ и каждый  ,взяв за руку,так трогательно!

----------


## Nadine86

> -Сколько комнат должно быть(для полного счастья) в вашем доме?
> -Какой подарок Вы хотели получить на свой....?(д/р или годовщину или 8 марта и 23 фев.)
> -В Вашей семье сколько будет детей?
> -Кто будет первым вставать?
> -Какой спорт любите?


Отлично, спасибо))




> - Кто будет варить утренний кофе?
> - Кто будет главным добытчиком в семье?
> - У кого раз в месяц будет "день БЕЗлимитного шопинга?"
> - Кто обязуется  быть ежедневно милым и ласковым?
> - Кто каждый день будет начинать с обнимашек-целовашек?


Спасибо!!!

----------


## боевая

Девочки подскажите, под настроение заказала 5 лошадей на палочке, а сейчас не знаю куда их в какую игру вставить. Может подскажете?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Девочки подскажите, под настроение заказала 5 лошадей на палочке, а сейчас не знаю куда их в какую игру вставить. Может подскажете?


Олечка, в блоке "*Наездники*" от дуэта "на РоГах" как раз используются такие лошади на палочке! :Yes4:  Блок замечательный! Берите смело!
*Здесь*

----------


## Мария Браценюк-Савчук

Кто может подсказать застольный флеш-моб))) Может у кого есть идейка)))

----------


## Nikol

*Nadine86*, 
Здравствуйте! А Вы не можете прислать Ваши нарезки а конкурс "Угадай-ка"

----------


## darina1

Может вы ищете игру "О чем сердце болит (говорит)"?

----------


## Натали69

Может быть кому-нибудь будет интересен застольный конкурс с телефоном-"Счастливчик".Во время танц.паузы прошу гостей оставить номера своих мобильных телефонов , без дополнительной информации(только цифры),затем в определенный момент программы , из красивой коробочки прошу молодоженов вытянуть л_бой листок и набрать номер.У кого-то из гостей звонит телефон, мы приглашаем его в центр , знакомимся- он счастливчик нашего праздника...Прошу его принять участие в раздаче "заряженных" удачей подарков( провожу конкурс или викторину)

----------

Крымчанка (08.12.2017), Ната-Я (03.08.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (26.01.2016)

----------


## ХГФ

Да, да, да, я вот тоже ищу что-нибудь застольное, интересную активашку. Может у кого-то есть идеи? Некоторые пробовала, не все почему-то "идут"...

----------


## Натали69

> Да, да, да, я вот тоже ищу что-нибудь застольное, интересную активашку. Может у кого-то есть идеи? Некоторые пробовала, не все почему-то "идут"...


Что пробовали? Поделитесь и почему не пошло?

----------


## falik

Мои компании видели почти все активашку КАЛИНКа малинка.Идет на ура, но только один раз, потом не интересно. Надо что то новое.

----------


## Натали69

> Мои компании видели почти все активашку КАЛИНКа малинка.Идет на ура, но только один раз, потом не интересно. Надо что то новое.


Расскажите подробнее,пожалуйста, иногда название мало о чем сообщает.

----------


## falik

калинка это надо смотреть у янтаринки от Гиты, здесь на форуме, очень много говорится об этом и даже несколько муз нарезок. Пост 9 и пост 394 на странице 27. Зайдите там очень интересно, как и на всем форуме.

----------

Натали69 (26.01.2016)

----------


## ХГФ

> Что пробовали? Поделитесь и почему не пошло?


Ну, вот, например, за столом пробовала активашку с шампанским на Новый год. Народ как-то вяло реагировал. А вот музыкальная ативашка под песню Джимми-Джимми (на припеве, когда гости изображают здоровье, деньги, удачу) очень даже идет. Но этот вариант подходит только для вечера в восточном стиле.

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

> Ну, вот, например, за столом пробовала активашку с шампанским на Новый год. Народ как-то вяло реагировал. А вот музыкальная ативашка под песню Джимми-Джимми (на припеве, когда гости изображают здоровье, деньги, удачу) очень даже идет. Но этот вариант подходит только для вечера в восточном стиле.


Про Шампанское не знаю о чём речь. :Grin:  А почему решили что "Джимми " подойдёт только для восточной вечеринки?
Открою секрет люди всегда хотят счастья, здоровья, денег и удачи. Поэтому смело берите её  во все программы, если у вас не видели этот момент. Самое главное как вы сами преподносите эти активашки. У меня подобная идёт как обобщение всех пожеланий от гостей, мы танцуем танец пожеланий сидя и потом за все пожелания поднимаем бокал.

Конечно для повторных компаний нужно искать другие яркие музыкальные фрагменты. А подача уже ваша по смыслу или по ситуации. Обычно это желаем, привлекаем, советуем героем торжества. :Yahoo: 

Также как старая нарезка Арам-зам-зам. А сколько вариантов её подачи. От знаменитой "стирки" до "привлечения удачи".
Для меня самое главное найти движениям простые объяснения, которые зацепят гостей.
В теме у Лены Уралочки  много про танцевальные моменты
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136037

 Но на застолку "танец сидя" достаточно один раз, остальные танцевальные активации на танц.поле
За столом в начале, очень хорошо идёт  интерактив с гостями. Вы общаетесь и они отвечают на ваши вопросы, включаясь в вашу игру. Нужна динамичная музыка под которую гости с удовольствием помашут руками и прокричат пару фраз для виновников торжества.

На форуме очень много кричалок,застолок которые вам помогут активизировать зал, но надо учитывать возрастную категорию гостей.
Если старшему поколению нарезки из к.ф. близки, то молодёжи больше нравится "камеди клаб", "пельмени".

Скажу что возрасту 50 и 55лет, тоже нравится динамика и драйв, камеди, пельмени.

А пионеры и воспоминания о 70-80-х вещь хорошая, но это ностальгия людей постарше. Да и то если у них не было банкетов 
с пионерами. :Taunt:   Их раньше делали без ведущих и сейчас порой гости сами в пионеры-пенсионеры принимают.

А мы то с вами самые крутые, мы должны быть на шаг впереди наших гостей. Спасибо есть наш форум. Появилось время после "новогоднее" , прошлась бегло по темам форума-опять полные закрома изюма. :Ok:

----------

Наталия Торопова (03.08.2016), Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## konstman_vg

Девочки, давно выставляла сидячую игру, может кому-то и понадобится, на мероприятиях очень хорошо проходит

Гости пили, угощались,
Юбиляром (молодыми) восхищались
И, решили,засиделись,
Надо встать, потанцевать,
Крылышками помахать.

1.Все это верно, но без физминутки, или маленькой разминки  я вас в круг  выпустить не могу, так что положите руки на плечи, будем развивать плечевой пояс.
    1.СИРТАКИ.

    Представьте, что вы на морском лайнере, кругом солнце, море, ласковая волна поворачивает вас. Виден греческий берег, предлагаю вам поворачиваться из стороны в сторону. Отлично! Сразу видно, что это дружный и спаянный коллектив. Эх, хорошо-то как! Кругом чайки, мелкий бриз, на берегу зреют оливки, а нам на подносе подают легкие итальянские вина.

2.А теперь я предлагаю размять часть тела, которая деформировалась, засиделась. Так, что отправляемся в Америку на родео, и участвуем в ковбойских скачках на лошадях. И-И-Х  поскакали!

2.КАНТРИ.



3.А сейчас я предлагаю размять ваши руки. Найдите-ка на на столе 10кв.см, положите туда ладошки. Я вас приглашаю в Абхазию, послушать, как звучат кавказские барабаны. Смелее играем на барабанах!

   3.Гогия или Джигитовка. 

Замечательно! Громче,громче бьют барабаны. А мы с вами опять на море, только на ЧЕрном и пьем грузинские вина.

4. Теперь осталось размять только ноги, и, безбоязненно можете выходить на танцевальную площадку.И так, звучит стук каблучков.

   4. Русская плясовая. Барыня.

----------

Nikol (02.10.2016), Shusteer (16.04.2016), Белая галка (17.04.2016), Киссерюльчик (24.05.2016), Леди N (01.03.2016), Наумка (25.04.2016), Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020), Роза31 (24.03.2017)

----------


## Аллник

Всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!Много лет назад придумала этот момент на свадьбе.Вроде,мини-сватовство или "хвалилки".Проводила часто,потом естественно-"в корзинку".Но сейчас иногда провожу в активных компаниях.
Провожу за 2 столом.Подводка.Сегодня на свадьбе присутствуют гости и со стороны жениха,и со стороны невесты.Гости со стороны жениха приглядываются к невесте и думают,правда ли она так хороша,что наш жених(ИМЯ) ни на кого не смотрит,только на невесту(ИМЯ).А гости со стороны невесты приглядываются к жениху и думают,можно ли ему доверить наше сокровище-невесту?!(Естественно,говорить необидным,а загадочноласковым(во придумала) тоном).
Поэтому,дорогие гости,давайте друг другу расскажем,какие у нас жених и невеста.Для начала давайте определимся,группа поддержки жениха в зале есть?Ну-ка ,потопали,похлопали,покричали.А группа поддержки невесты?Прекрасно.Давайте сейчас будем хвалить ж.и н.
Но сначала давайте их похвалим романтически.
Например,если бы мы их сравнили с цветами,то какой цветочек жених?А невеста?
А если:
время года,
фрукт,
часть суток,
сорт вина,конфеты и т.д.
Если компания азартная,то стараются поддержать ж. и н. А молодожёнам приятно.
То же самое -на юбилее.Просто без соревновательного элемента.
Кто-то ,наверное,тоже проводит.Но просто напомнила.

----------

LABUH LEON (02.10.2016), Natir (02.10.2016), Ира79 (09.10.2020), МастерСерж (23.08.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (01.10.2016)

----------

